# Dallas: Boxer I really want to adopt!



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Dallas is a 2 year old deaf boxer who our training center took in as a training foster. He is currently living at a kennel...I've fallen completely in love with this dog. He is amazing. Just look at him too! He has structure up the wazoo and is a beautiful mover. I think he'd make an amazing agility dog. He is SO driven to learn and to play. I just love him.


















































I don't know what food he is on now...I'd like to get him on PMR and if I can't I'll just ask if they'll let me buy him a bag of EVO or Orijen...I'm really in love with him.


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Well what are you waiting for, bring him home already, LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he should meet your other dog first and have some play dates, see how they get along and then, what are you waiting for, take him home...if you can afford to love him, home him, feed him raw.....then you're the one for him.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I see why you would love him... he is absolutely stunning! Seems he will be well loved no matter where he ends up forever!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't think it's feasible for me to take him on unfortunately. I live with my parents still, even though I want to move out in a few months, but I already have four dogs I'm taking with me. Five in a duplex...I could handle it but I don't know if Cole could. I know if he met this dog he would fall in love with him...But my mother objects to any more dogs in the house. Then I have Indi, who hates other dogs with a passion. It would be a lot of desensitizing and a ton of separating of the pack. I could manage it and I'd have a behaviorist working with me. If he goes to an awesome home, I'd like to be really involved in his adoption, I will be giving them a lot of info on PMR...I really wish I could take him. I'd be able to afford feeding him PMR for sure. I'm so sad that I don't have my own place right now or else he'd probably be home with me now.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh. My. GOSH. He's such a looker.
I'm really a sucker for whities, in fact, my next Boxer will probably be a white. 
He's tempting, oh so tempting. But my hands are full, and then some. 
I hope he finds an awesome home.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Dallas is so handsome! Is there any chance that your parents might like to adopt him?
Then after you move out of the house, you could still get to see him.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

My first words where "OH MY GAWD he is sooo cute!!":biggrn: I can see why your in love with him!!:smile:


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

He looks fantastic and like such a character.

I think at lot of us suffer from hearts that are bigger than our situations :-(. In a perfect world we would all be able to give them a wonderful forever home but it is not to be. 

I am sure with a face like his he will find a good home though


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I know isn't he such an awesome looking dog? I'll probably post some videos of us working together. I really love him and am sure he'll get a great home. I want him to go to someone who will work with him a lot, he has a ton of potential to be a good obedience dog. My parents don't want anymore dogs unfortunately. The house I live in now is in the suburbs and my father lives on some lake property, so technically he has more than enough room for the dog...he doesn't want more responsibility though. :[


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

He's gorgeous. 

Don't you wish we could save them all? I hope he finds a great forever home.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes! :[ It makes me sad I can't. But he will find a great home, I know it.


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Wow...he is beautiful. As stated, I hope he finds a home that's willing to work with him!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

eternalstudent said:


> I think at lot of us suffer from hearts that are bigger than our situations :-(.


Boy howdy isn't that the truth!!!


----------

